# How old do i have to be to take the A+ Exam?



## Codak (Oct 24, 2011)

Im currently 17, turn 18 in July of 2012. So its a few months, i think i can learn all the stuff ( from reading books and etc ) and pass the exam in atleast 3 months. 

If so, can i take the exam when im 17? Or do i have to wait til im 18?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there is no minimum age

as long as you or someone pays for both exams for you. (there are two for the A+)

Its the same with other certification exams too.

I believe the youngest MCSE is 12 years old.


----------



## Codak (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks alot! I wish i would have known that a few years ago, i would have already done them


----------

